# Napali na 10 led



## Rakkasan Trooper

Sorry I have been absent, been working on my mess...I mean my theater. I have a chance to buy a Napali NA 10 LED and 72 inch Grider screen...for 3K... good deal or what?


----------



## Alan Brown

I tried to find info on that projector and came up with nothing other than an e-Bay listing. It appears to be a no-name Chinese import. BEWARE!


----------

